# Domestic refrigerator issue



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sorry, the title should read Dometic, not domestic. The fridge in my travel trailer won't work on A/C or gas. It has electricity to the plug, also gas supply. The control panel lights, so appears that the 12v power is working for that. When I try to turn on either elec or gas supply to the unit it almost immediately the "check" light comes on. Any info on the potential problem or an informative website or video and/or info an a reputable and honest RV mechanic on the North side of Houston is appreciated. It is the Dometic 2852 model. Thanks.


----------



## rew4 (Mar 8, 2005)

check Dometic for recall, fire hazard, leaking ammonia.


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Depending on how old the unit is you might as well get ready to replace it. The same one in our Montana gave up after 10 years. You can buy replacement coils off Ebay but not sure if you will find someone to service it. 
Good luck..


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Control board is where ide start
it's around 150$ 
least that's what I paid for a 93 model.
it's diy easy.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Check for, loose connections, corrosion or blown fuse/fuses at your control board located on the backside of the fridge. "USE Caution when working with AC voltage"

The Dometic control boards fail frequently & I suspect it's the issue, I suggest that the replacement board be a Dinosaur Electronics board. They seem to last a lot longer & have a better warranty.
http://www.dinosaurelectronics.com/index.htm

Link to Dometic service tip manul.
http://jular.ca/nv/data/pdf/26121_2852SM.PDF

I know of Dometic fridges that lasted over 20 years, so you never know.

Sorry, not from your area so I can't recommend RV tech.

Good luck


----------



## Wildbuck007 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Check for loose connections*

I had the same issue on my 2014 after a week of owning it. It ended up being a loose connection in the controls.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Channelview RV fixed mine. 
http://www.channelviewsupply.com/


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Before doing anything, make sure the house battery is good. Mine quit with the exact same failure symptoms as yours, and my trailer was plugged into the AC mains. Because of advice here, I tried a different battery and it worked. Mine, like yours, had the panel lights lit and you would think with the AC plugged in there would be proper 12 volts, but my battery was the cause of the failure.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Friends quit. Googled the model number and it had an article explaining how to do a reset by grounding one of the motherboard pins. Check the vent as those will get plugged and keep them from working too.

Look around under the vent cover and see if rats or mice might have messed something up.

http://www.dometic.com/International/Download/Manuals/

About Dinosaur: Most original circuit can be replaced with Dinosaur boards. Dinosaur offers a three year warranty and is American owned and operated. Excellent replacement circuit boards for rv appliances. View our Dinosaur replacement board application guide below. Dinosaur replacement boards replace most Suburban or Atwood circuit boards and come with a three year warranty.

http://www.makariosrv.com/

Search this forum. Found all of the parts to fix a friends for cheap.

http://www.rv.net/forum/

SG2


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

seabo said:


> Control board is where ide start
> it's around 150$
> least that's what I paid for a 93 model.
> it's diy easy.


 To circle back on this issue, it was the control board. I took my trailer to Demontrond. Never again. Needless to say, it was more than $150 to fix the control board.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

My experience getting a dealer to fix anything has been a failure....Holiday World Katy. League City seems a bit better.
The dealer really doesn't have much incentive to fix anything. They make their money on the initial sale and the service dept makes money installing accessories. 
Find yourself a family owned RV REPAIR shop. They have to be able to fix things or they won't be in business very long. Most of the better ones can do warranty work on most components, which is what breaks. 
PPL might be OK. I had them install a washer/dryer. That went well. Not sure about repairs.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

RB II said:


> To circle back on this issue, it was the control board. I took my trailer to Demontrond. Never again. Needless to say, it was more than $150 to fix the control board.


thanks for the fix post. That's the most informative part of the thread.btw replacing the board is what I was referring to not fixing it.


----------

